# Amazing Instrumental Music Finds



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Come across any non-classical instrumental music you would like to share?





Paul McCandless "Heresay" (1988)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Blue Effect - Nová Syntéza (=New Synthesis) (jazz-rock/psych big band, Czechoslovakia, 1971)
one of the best Czech prog-rock bands


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

That M. Efekt lp is killer.
They made another along that line.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Deacon, they made several








and a favorite song of mine


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Jimmeh, The Deacon is a PROG MASTERMAN which means that fusion is most certainly NOT outside my purview.

I have pretty-well all the Modry Efekt lps save the first (which is too blues, pop for my taste). (If anyone is interested, I have a trade/duplicate copy of their best lp, ""Benefit of Radim Hladek".)

They made TWO lps with jazz orchestra - "New Synthesis #1 and #2". The other jazzy one was their second release, "Continucio" (or something like that), I guess 1970. It is split with the group Jazz Q Prahna.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Deacon, I am suprised that you know Blue Effect. You are indeed a prog masterman. They are of course relatively known in the Czech Republic, but not beyond its borders. I would be surprised if you knew this, it is more jazz than rock, but it is instrumental, so it fits the topic
Kamil Hála Orchestra - Jubileum


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2018)

I should add that I do consider this classical but I don't want to argue with the bigoted purists.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

My favourite pop/rock instrumental:


----------

